# 2 planes evacuated in Seattle, 3rd flight diverted to Dallas



## CHamilton (Jan 25, 2015)

2 planes evacuated in Seattle, 3rd flight diverted to Dallas



> SEATAC, Wash. (AP) — Two planes have been evacuated on arrival at Seattle-Tacoma International Airport due to what a spokesman called a "security concern."
> 
> Airport spokesman Perry Cooper says a JetBlueflight from Long Beach, California, and a regional SkyWest jet from Phoenix were the planes involved. The flights arrived late Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## railiner (Jan 25, 2015)

This is certainly bad news.....so the terrorists, (or perhaps depraved prankster's), have found that a simple threat can have very disruptive results. And the authorities can not afford to not take them seriously, just in case.

The only solution will be to relentlessly identify and capture the individual's responsible, and throw the book at them to make an example of them.....

It would also help if the press would not give them satisfaction by widespread publicity of the incidents....

Just my humble opinion.


----------

